# Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera und Weitwinkelobjektiv Einsteigerklasse



## Markus1046 (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüßgott!

Ich bin neu in der Welt der digitalen Fotografie und suche einen Kamera die zu mir passt.
Ich will mit ihr hobbymößig fotografieren und so manches Bild soll dann meine Wohnung in Format A3 oder auch größer schmücken. Motive werden hauptsächlich Landschaften und Gebäude sein.
Ich würde gerne mit der Kamera auch Fotos bei Nacht schiessen, ich schätz mal dass so ca. 40% der Fotos Nachtaufnahmen sein werden, da mir diese besonders gefalllen.
Da ich wie schon gesagt ein Neuling bin, gebe ich nur eine Preisobergrenze von 800€ an, da ich nicht weiß mit welchen Kosten ich für eine geeignete Kamera rechnen muss. Günstig ist natürlich nicht verkehrt solange die Qualität passt.

Mfg Markus


----------



## akrite (28. Dezember 2008)

...also der Punkt Nacht wird hier ein wenig schwierig ! Ansonsten kannst Du mit einer 10 MegaPixel Kamera schon ganz ordentliche Photos auf A3 zaubern. Eine konkrete Empfehlung wäre eine Glaubensfrage(ich glaub an Canon), da es verschiedene Lager gibt ! Die Kamera sollte folgende Feature haben:

10 MegaPixel oder mehr
Spiegelvorauslösung, um Verwackler zu vermeiden
möglichst hohe ISOs (im Zweifelsfall)
1 Stativ, um Verwackler zu vermeiden
1 Fernbedienung, um Verwackler zu vermeiden
ein möglichst gutes Objektiv 1.8/2.0 so im 50mm Bereich für die Landschaftsaufnahmen
...trotzdem wird es schwierig unter den 800 € zu bleiben, wenn es eine neue DSLR sein soll


----------



## Xenolith (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir die *Nikon D60* und die Beratung in einem Fachgeschäft ans Herz legen


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2008)

Die Beratung ist absolut empfehlenswert. Bessere Beratung bekommst Du in Fotofachgeschäften, aber es ist peinlich, wenn man sich dort die Infos holt und dann zu "billig ist blöd" rübergeht, weil es billiger ist. Du solltest auch versuchen, einen alten Hasen anzusprechen, keinen motivierten Jungverkäufer. 

Jede Firma hat ein Einsteigersystem im Reprtoire, wie zB Canon 1000d oder 450d oder Nikon 60d oder olympus e-520, meistens auch im Set mit Objektiv. Die Set-Objektive sind absolut ok - für den Anfang jedenfalls, aber man wird schnell nach schnelleren und schärferen Objektiven Ausschau halten. 

Weitwinkel ist für mich weit unter 50mm, etwa 20mm abwärts. Für Abend-/Nachtbilder sollte man logischerweise ein Objektiv mit kleiner Blendenzahl wählen, zB 1,4 oder 1,8. Das lässt fast doppelt soviel Licht durch wie die Kit-Objektive. Himmelweiter Unterschied.

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hai,



chmee hat gesagt.:


> ..... ein Objektiv mit kleiner Blendenzahl wählen, zB 1,4 oder 1,8. Das lässt fast doppelt soviel Licht durch wie die Kit-Objektive. Himmelweiter Unterschied.
> 
> mfg chmee



Leider ist der UNterschied auch im Preis himmelweit.

Die Fachberatung ist sicherlich nicht zu ersetzten. (Bei einem komplettem Neuling)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja mit Ausnahmen: zB gibt es das EF-S 50mm 1,8 Mark II für Canon Neu ab knapp 80 Euro.. Es ist zwar kein Weitwinkel, aber für Portrait ein guter Kauf ( das Mark I ist qualitativ besser, gebraucht etwa 100-120 Euro). Ein 24mm 1.4 ist dagegen richtig teuer 

mfg chmee


----------



## Gwave (8. Januar 2009)

Also meine Meinung ist hier ganz Ähnlich. Ich möchte dir sehr ans Herz legen in ein Fachgeschäft zu gehen und dort möglichst vergleichbare Modelle (Mit den Features die akrite aufgelistet hat stimme ich überein) der unterschiedlichen Marken aus zu probieren. Es ist wichtig, dass du dich mit der Kamera bereits beim ersten Mal verstehst. Ich honnte mit den Nikon Bodys klar weniger anfangen wie mit denen von Canon. Aber das must du selber herausfinden.

Ich bin überzogen, dass wenn du dich so für ein Body entscheidest, du auch noch Jahre später viel Freude daran haben wirst.

Grüsse, Gwave


----------



## Markus1046 (22. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich glaube ich werde mir eine Canon 1000d zulegen.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage welches Objektiv also rund 1000€ für das 1.4 von Canon sind einfach zu teuer.

Wie wäre es mit einem Objektiv von Sigma für die Canon?
wie z.B.: SIGMA 28 mm / 1,8 EX DG ASPHERICAL MACRO,SIGMA 20 mm / 1,8 EX DG ASPHERICAL RF allerdings mit fixer Brennweite

mfg Markus


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2009)

Dafür solltest Du die Fachforen durchackern, sehr lesenswert.

zB
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11715
oder
http://www.traumflieger.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=f362e31eee975073625c6873418b360a

mfg chmee


----------



## MaNa (23. Februar 2009)

guter gebrauchter 30D-Body mit gebrauchtem Tokina 12-24/f4 und dann das 50 f1.8 dazu. Da bist du dann so bei 700€ + Stativ für knapp über 100€ (guck mal bei Bilora, die sind gut und recht günstig)


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm, warum ein 30D-Body ? Immerhin ist das Ding aus dem Jahr 2006 und bietet nicht so viel Aussergewöhnliches, Vollformat findet man nur bei den einstelligen Canons und ISO3200 ist wohl kaum brauchbar... *Preislich gebe ich Dir aber recht. Für knapp 700 Ist es ein gutes Set.* Wobei ich jetzt mit dem Gedanken spiele, auch ein Sigma Tele 70-300 4-5,6 APO DG dazu zu kaufen. Es gibt Sachen, die kann man eben nur damit fotografieren 

mfg chmee


----------



## MaNa (24. Februar 2009)

Warum einen 30er? Weil ein 40er zZ noch nicht in seinem Preislimit liegt ^^


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2009)

Nein  ich wollte eher darauf hinaus, dass es auch eine dreistellige sein darf, also zB 400D oder 1000D. Die 1000D besitze ich und ich würde - wenn ich aufsteigen wollte - nur als Grund Vollformat gelten lassen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der 1000D.

mfg chmee


----------



## MaNa (25. Februar 2009)

Ok, das ist dann Geschmackssache ... mir war die 400er ohne BG vieeel zu klein. Die 30er mit BG dagegen ist perfekt. Soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Am besten mal alles im Laden angrabbeln und dann entscheiden.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Ja, da gebe ich Dir auch Recht, in beiden Punkten. Die 1000D ist klein und man sollte den Body der Wahl auf jeden Fall in die Hand nehmen. Vielleicht wird es doch eine Nikon 

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (25. Februar 2009)

Hai,



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht wird es doch eine Nikon
> 
> mfg chmee



Na endlich werdet ihr vernünftig. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MaNa (27. Februar 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, fang bitte nicht mit dem Kindergarten an ;-]


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2009)

Ich Tarzan, Du Jane - Ich Canon, Du Nikon..

 mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (27. Februar 2009)

Hai,

das Ganze sollte nicht ins religiöse abgleiten. 

Wenn es um einen grossen Body geht solltest du auch die D200 (Nikon) in Betracht ziehen. Bei Ebay um ca. 450 €.

Entsprechende Objektive gibt es zu hauf. 

Fazit wie schon gesagt : Im Geschäft testen. Alternativ gibt es auch "Angebot" Kameras zu leihen, sozusagen ein Langzeittest.

Ciao Stefan


----------

